# still hurt



## dmhughes (Jan 25, 2011)

this is my second time writting on here im still really hurting i cant get my soon to be ex out of my head and what makes it worste its comming up on valentines and the 21st of feb is a rough day! last year on that day we stood up in my church this time in front of all of my friends and family and renewed our vows and now a year later we are seperated and he wants me to file for divorce! im not happy at all i still keep our wedding pic under my pillow and cant seem to put it completly away am i that pathetic? im sitting here and class and cant even focus on my work because i cant quit thinking i love him so much and want to be with him! ive had guys asking me out but have turned all but 1 down we went on a date and i couldnt focus he is sweet and all but im not ready to date and wish people would just let me be! im trying not to get depressed but its hard not to! i have no one to talk to so im sorry if i babble on i just dont know where to go from here! i figured after 6 months of living apart would take the hurt away but it has only gotten worst! i feel like i could scream!!!!


----------

